# Ambisious Ho layout based on chicago IL



## justinjhnsn3 (Dec 4, 2010)

I am building a layout based on chicago. I am starting to build it before i have it fully designed. This is because i am sharing the room with my dads N scale layout. My Chicago will sit under his. So i got a plan in my head that i am trying to build from until he finished the frame that will hold both of our layouts up. This is our room, it is 12ft by 29ft.
















Right now it is a mess but we have alot of project going on between both layouts.

The right wall will have the ogilivie transportation center, union station, a compressed BNSF yard. The back wall will only be a foot deep so my thought is to put the main line back by the wall. Then put a backdrop in front of it and use the rest of the spave to do a break water and a light house. The left wall will be brookfield IL (metra station, small intermodel yard, and some of the city). The peninsula will be downtown chicago. It will have the millennium station, Van Buren station, and the chicago EL. I hope to get this as accurate as posible while condencing the parts i am modeling. I will have a total of 5 metra stations and atleast 2 EL stations. 

Heres the area where the condenced ogilivie Transportation center will be.








This area is the transition from under the union station to the condenced BNSF Yard.









This is my prototype for the Chicago EL. I will need to add details to it later. It will take alot more sections but it will look good when it is done.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Looks like it's gonna be a fun basement setup ... double decker! That's a nice, bright, well lit space.

That N shelf looks quite low to the ground, but if it works OK for you, then have a blast. I like the run length ... lots of track possibilities.

Thanks for sharing,

TJ


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

wow. for a second i was thinking this is located in chicago. was about to ask about any operation sessions


----------



## Smokestack Lightning (Oct 31, 2010)

Glad you and your dad are doing this together. That's what it's all about:thumbsup: Post more pics as you progress.


----------



## justinjhnsn3 (Dec 4, 2010)

tjcruiser said:


> Looks like it's gonna be a fun basement setup ... double decker! That's a nice, bright, well lit space.
> 
> That N shelf looks quite low to the ground, but if it works OK for you, then have a blast. I like the run length ... lots of track possibilities.
> 
> ...


Actually the N scale shelf is on top. My dad likes it up high, even our n scale portable layout we take to shows sits up high. We droped the Ho low to the ground because i plan to make the different elevations of chicago plus my skyscrapers. The space between the HO and N scale is big enough to have my largest skyscraper and 4 inches of elevation. 

If everything goes right then in about 2 weeks all the framework and the mainline will be done. Then it will be time to finish laying the rest of the track while being able to run trains.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Ohhh ... got it. Thanks for the clarification. What do you plan to use for skyscraper construction? I ask, because there was another guy here on the forum (Tony) asking recently about sources of semi-custom HO skyscraper fabrication.

Hope the "2 week" framing goes well ... busy beavers!

Cheers,

TJ


----------



## justinjhnsn3 (Dec 4, 2010)

tjcruiser said:


> Ohhh ... got it. Thanks for the clarification. What do you plan to use for skyscraper construction? I ask, because there was another guy here on the forum (Tony) asking recently about sources of semi-custom HO skyscraper fabrication.
> 
> Hope the "2 week" framing goes well ... busy beavers!
> 
> ...


Over the years i have been collecting the bachmann city scenes buildings. Of the 2 skycrapers i have about seven so far. Becaus they are comming back out i might pick up even more fo kitbashing. 

As for the Modern Chicago buildings i plan to scratch build them my self. do not know how i am going to fabricate them yet. Seeing them first hand and from pictures they might all need diferent styles of fabrication. some might ne made out of styreen while others might be made of of plexiglass.


and for the 2 week time frame that is based on the fact that my dad wants to build my frame work so it works with his n scale above. When he builds it , i will be laying the main line and wiring it. If no delays it could be done in 2 weeks.


----------



## justinjhnsn3 (Dec 4, 2010)

1 Week update. My dad got bussy at work so he slowed down on the bench work. This will delay my 2 week time table. In the mean time i have been consintrating on other track and build ups. I got my ogilivie transportation center tracks almost done. they sit 4 1/2 inches above the plywood. Most of the tracks for the 29 foot wall is done. minus the curves at either end and the bnsf mini yard. i have been working on the curves at the nothern end that lead into 2 bridges. One is the walthers bascule bridge and the other is a custom bridge i am working on now. 

Week 2 - I will finish half of the main line. depending on the state of frame work maby even more. If we do not get the other frame work done i will finish more secondary trackwork.


----------



## acsisedh (Nov 30, 2015)

*CubicFun Models*

I have recently put together several paper models made by CubicFun that make superb additions to my urban layout. Price on ebay ranges from $12-25 per building, and they are easy to assemble. The material is rigid and the buildings are free standing. My tallest structure is the CN Tower (36").

http://www.cubicfun.com/index_en.php?m=Products&a=pro&cid=7

I recently completed the Willis Tower model. It is on sale on ebay now for 9.90.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Clearance-3...956555?hash=item33a758f30b:g:YaYAAOSwDNdVyyaf


----------



## flyboy2610 (Jan 20, 2010)

The OP hasn't been on here in nearly 3 years.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Rookie mistake.

Should have started a new thread.


----------

